# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ميشه يكي امثال منو از زمان انصراف آگاه كنه؟

## ariyusin

سلام،ببخشيد ببخشيد،نميدونم اين تاپيك اينجا جاش بود يا نه يا قبلا بوده يا نه فرصت نداشتم زياد بگردم و چون گفتم نكنه قوانين عوض شده باشه براي محكم كاري دوباره بپرسم،پس بازم ببخشيد
دوستان من متولد خرداد ٧٥ هستم سال پيش بار دوم كنكور دادم پزشكي نياوردم رفتم پيام نور تا كنكور بدم،قبل از اين فكر ميكردم فقط روزانه ها قبل از ثبت نام براي كنكور بايد انصراف بدن اما امروز يكي از دوستانم گفت ك مثل اينكه ما هم بايد انصراف بديم،ايا واقعا من بايد انصراف بدم؟
و سوال بعدي اينكه من الان تا چند ترم ميتونم پيام نور باشم و بعدش انصراف بدم و بدون مشكل برم پزشكي؟منظورم اين قضيه سنوات و اين حرفاست،يني من اگر مثلا يك درصد اين كنكور قبول نشدم باز ميتونم انصراف ندم و براي كنكور بعد اماده بشم؟ممنون

----------


## Mii Lad

> سلام،ببخشيد ببخشيد،نميدونم اين تاپيك اينجا جاش بود يا نه يا قبلا بوده يا نه فرصت نداشتم زياد بگردم و چون گفتم نكنه قوانين عوض شده باشه براي محكم كاري دوباره بپرسم،پس بازم ببخشيد
> دوستان من متولد خرداد ٧٥ هستم سال پيش بار دوم كنكور دادم پزشكي نياوردم رفتم پيام نور تا كنكور بدم،قبل از اين فكر ميكردم فقط روزانه ها قبل از ثبت نام براي كنكور بايد انصراف بدن اما امروز يكي از دوستانم گفت ك مثل اينكه ما هم بايد انصراف بديم،ايا واقعا من بايد انصراف بدم؟
> و سوال بعدي اينكه من الان تا چند ترم ميتونم پيام نور باشم و بعدش انصراف بدم و بدون مشكل برم پزشكي؟منظورم اين قضيه سنوات و اين حرفاست،يني من اگر مثلا يك درصد اين كنكور قبول نشدم باز ميتونم انصراف ندم و براي كنكور بعد اماده بشم؟ممنون


سلام 

الان لازم نیست انصراف بدی . نگران نباش

----------


## ariyusin

> سلام 
> 
> الان لازم نیست انصراف بدی . نگران نباش


ممنون،پاسخ سوال دوم هم ميدونيد؟

----------


## Mii Lad

> ممنون،پاسخ سوال دوم هم ميدونيد؟


انشالله که شما همین امسال قبول میشید . 

شما تا زمانی که تو دانشگاه پیام نور مدرک معادل کاردانی(نزدیک 70 واحد) نگرفته باشید میتونید دوباره کنکور شرکت کنید و از پیام نور انصراف بدید . پس برای شما مشکلی بوجود نخواهد 

آمد .

----------


## omidmzf

با سلام
 فقط دانشجویان روزانه باید انصراف بدن اونم نه برای کنکور برای انتخاب رشته 
فقط سال اول که روزانه قبول می شی نمی تونی کنکور بدی 
اما پیام نور مشکلی نداره می نونی کنکور بدی انتخاب کنی اگه یک زمان قبول شدی از پیام نور انصراف بدی همین

----------

